# How long to obtain a folio no. for a new site?



## Juran (10 Aug 2009)

My grandmothers property is being split between a number of relatives (including me), we will therefore be issued new folio number for each plot from the land regisrty office. Does anyone know how long this process will take?
So far the following have been completed:
- map drawn for each plot
- affidavits signed for the transfer of each plot 
- registration paperwrok completed by our solicitor

All new maps are due to go to the land registry for pre-review very soon. Once they are satified with the maps, they then get stamped by revenue dept.  (for stamp duty) .. then back to the land regisrty to issue folio numbers. 

Does anyone know how long these 3 processes take?
- land regisrty pre-review
- getting the stamp duty payment completed
- issuance of folio number

Also, once you are issued the folio number, does it mean it is legally yours (although it may take them another year to send a copy of the folio & map to you) 

We have been told by our solicitor that this will take 2 years .... we are shocked. My gradnmother passed away nealry 20 years ago and it has taken all this time to sort out land, old maps, boundries and to get relevent uncles & aunts to sign affidavits. Some of the people who signed the affidavits are getting on in age (some are in poor health). I'm concerend that if they pass away before the land is registered some other relatives might try to claim the land. 

Thanking anyone who can answer any of the above questions ...

J


----------



## Vanilla (10 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately where a folio is subdivided and mapping is involved it could well take up to 2 years for registration to complete.

However if the assents and applications ( the affadavits you mention, I assume) are signed by the per rep and the grant has been extracted then you are already the 'legal' owners and the beneficial owners, just not the registered owners.

Thus, armed with copies of the documents and a dealing number from the land registry, you could do pretty much anything with the land that you want to, including mortgaging, transferring, subdividing again or selling.


----------



## j26 (10 Aug 2009)

A person entitled to be registered as owner (the dealing lodged, but registration not yet completed) has all the powers of a person registered as owner and can transfer/charge/grant as person entitled*




*This provided you're talking about Ireland.  I'm not familiar with the pre-review process you're talking about - unless you mean scheme maps where there are more than 5 sites being subdivided.


----------



## Dirac (10 Aug 2009)

Had a smilar situation with my father splitting a folio. I am still waiting for the folio number etc about 18 months in, but my Solicitor wrote a letter detailing all of the procedure and that I am now the owner of the land etc etc. After submission of letter to mortgage lender it wasn't questioned when it came to applying for a mortgage.


----------



## Juran (11 Aug 2009)

All,

Thank you very much for responsing .... this has been a huge help. I'm going to call the land regisrty office to see how long before they can issue a 'dealing number' ....  I feel once i have that (and a copy of affidavit & map) that I will be the legal owner. 

Thanks.
Juran


----------

